# ASA code for 20610



## shruthi (Oct 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what would be the ASA code for knee injection and shoulder injection.
I work for pain management physician and he rarely does knee and shoulder injection. Just confused if the code should be 01380 or 01320 for knee.

Regards,
Shruthi


----------



## melzinser (Oct 17, 2014)

*also new to Pain Management coding, but...*

what anesthesia are you trying to code?  Did the anesthesiologist perform the knee and shoulder injections?  If so, you just code the major joint arthrocentesis.


----------



## shruthi (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, Anaesthesiologist performed knee and shoulder injection.
As per my knowledge we cannot bill 20610 for anaesthesiologist if knee injection is done and hence need to use cross walk code 01320 or 01380.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------



## melzinser (Oct 20, 2014)

We would need to see the procedure notes to understand your question better.


----------

